# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  مدارس التاريخ .....

## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

حيا الله الأحبة .... طلب منا الاخ الحبيب ابن العميد أن نفصل له الحديث عن مدارس التاريخ وكيفية التعامل معها وأفضل هذه المدارس وابدا مستعينا بالله فأقول :
آفة جل من يكتبون التاريخ انهم بين أمرين لا ثالث لهما :
1- طائفة لا تعرف شيئا عن مناهج ومدارس التاريخ وتكتب هكذا دون تفرقة بين النقد والوصف والتحليل ، بل دون معرفة للصحيح من الضعيف من المرويات لأنها لن تتمرس على النقد اصلا والوقوف على علل الروايات 
2- طائفة وقفت على مدارس ومناهج التاريخ نظريا إلا أنها لا تطبقها ومثلها مثل الطائفة الأولى فى عدم الوقوف على الصحيح من الضعيف بشان الروايات 
وتوجد طائفة بزت وظهرت وكانت لها جذور قديمة على ما سنفصل هى التى انشغلت بفحص المرويات ونقدها والمقارنة بين اسانيدها ومتونها مع غيرها .... ولكن يوجه لها النقد بأنها مدرسة اصولية تتبع مناهج المحدثين والتاريخ يختلف عن الحديث ، ومن ثم يجب أن لا نقحم التاريخ فى الحديث .... هكذا قال من انتقدها .
ويحضرنى فى هذا المقام أن أبين لكم هذه الحقيقة بوضوح تام كنت فى سمنار بجامعتى وألقى المحاضرة استاذ كبير من اساتذتنا وأحد من ترقى فى المناصب بالجامعة .. وكان الموضوع حول نقد الخبر التاريخى وغذا به فى بداية طرحه يقول " قد جمعتكم اليوم لأعلمكم كيفية نقد الخبر التاريخى بعد هذا العمر الطويل الذى قضيناه فى تدوين التاريخ وتدريسه .... !!!!!
بعد انتهائه من محاضرته فتح باب الحوار فقمت أحادثه هو والمحكم على المنصة قائلا " وردت مثلا أحاديث كثيرة فى مثالب يزيد بن معاوية ، ومنها ما روى أن النبى رأى معاوية يحمل ابنه فقال سبحان الله رجل من أهل الجنة يحمل رجلا من أهل النار ... وهذا حديث لا يصح بحال إذ مات النبى قبل ولادة يزيد ، والمؤرخون القدامى ذكروا ذلك وفصلوه ، ومع ذلك نجد من المؤرخين المحدثين من ينقل الحديث أو الرواية دون تعقيب عليها ودون نقد لها ليبين للناس أن يزيدا أو غيره من الفاسدين ... ووجهت سؤالى قائلا للمحاضر يا ترى هل الخطأ على القدامى أو المحدثين الذين لابد لهم من إحاطة تامة بالجرح والتعديل وعلوم الحديث حتى يكتبوا التاريخ بآلية تقوم على النقد والتمحيص لكل ما فيه شك ..... وإذا بالجواب من المحكم والمحاضر .... نحن لا نفهم شيئا مما قلته !!! ماذا تريد منا ؟ !!!!!!
أخى الحبيب ابن العميد ...
التفسير التاريخى مر بعدة مراحل وهى على طريق الإجمال والاختصار ريثما أفرغ وأفصل الحديث عنها 
1- مرحلة التفسير الدينى للتاريخ والتى ظهرت مع ظهور الإنسان الذى أرجع كل حادثة إلى الآلهة حسب زعمه ، ومن ثم بزت وظهرت الأساطير الدينية لتفسير ظواهر البرق والرعد والمطر ....ووجدنا المؤرخين قديما يفسرون كل هزيمة بأنها عقاب من الآلهة .
2-مرحلة التفسير العقلانى للتاريخ ... وتزعمها  الفرنسى فولتير وأرجع كل حادثة تاريخية إلى التفكير العلمى فقال عن سقوط روما مثلا إن ذلك يرجع إلى هجوم البرابرة ، وتفشى الهرطقات الدينية ، وعدم قدرة روما على إخراج رجال أقوياء للحكم .
3-مدرسة التفسير الإجتماعى .... ورائد هذه المدرسة هو سان سيمون والذى انتهى إلى أن صراع المصالح الاجتماعية الكبرى هو الذى يشكل حركة التاريخ ، وبذلك نفى رأى المدرسة العقلانية .
4-مرحلة التفسير المادى والاجتماعى للتاريخ والتى تزعمها كارل ماركس وذهب إلى أن التاريخ لا يسيره العدل وإنما تسيره الحتمية التاريخية 
5- مرحلة التفسير السياسى وشعار هذه المدرسة ان السياسة فى الماضى هى التاريخ فى العصر الحالى ، وأن الدولة هى المصدر الأول للوثائق التاريخية .

وقد أدت هذه المراحل إلى العديد من مدارس الفكر التاريخى وهو ما سأفصل الحديث عنه لاحقا مع تفصيل الحديث عن مدارس التاريخ فى العصر الإسلامى

----------


## ابن العميد

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور فلقد استفدت وبانتظار المزيد وفقك الله وأعانك وسددك

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

وجزاكم الله كل الخير ... ولعلى أفصل لك الليلة إن شاء الله الحديث عن المدارس ثم أتحدث بشىء من التفصيل عن أفضل المدارس ... والله المستعان وعليه التكلان

----------

